# Because I deserve it ;)



## Cachica (Oct 16, 2008)

I had my gallbladder removed 3 weeks ago and I figured that I needed some makeup. My dad came from Norway to stay with me and my hostfamily while I was recovering and before he went home I had to get lots of stuff for my mom and my aunt LOL And I needed some too!! LOL

So for me I got:
Leave in conditioner from KMS 
MAC pigment in Mutiny, Bell Bottom Blue, Rushmetal and Steal Blue
MAC shade stick in Sea Me
MAC Lipstick in Ahoy, There
MAC blush in Sunbasque

All the crap together:






My stuff:


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 16, 2008)

Lovely!  I just discovered those Buxom glosses and really like them.

I am glad to hear you are recovering well from your surgery. ;-)


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 16, 2008)

You absolutley deserve it!! Great Haul! I hope you are recovering well.


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Oct 17, 2008)

Here's to a fast recovery!  I have the BM kit and I really like it.  Enjoy!


----------



## Pinkish*RED (Oct 18, 2008)

I have the Leave in conditioner from KMS and I looove it! (kinda works as a detangler too hehe) good stuff!


----------



## AngelBunny (Oct 18, 2008)

There's my girl!  Glad you are feeling better Caroline ... and hope Dad is getting to stay with you for a while.  Tell Sara I said hi!

Great haul ... I am going to pick up all my RSS and Sheer Minerals stuff tomorrow so I will be coming home and posting a hugemongous haul myself.  

Luv ya!


----------



## TDoll (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice haul! Those are great pigments! I hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 18, 2008)

Awesome haul!  Enjoy!


----------



## PlatinumxGold (Oct 20, 2008)

You got my favourite lipstick, Ahoy, There! I didn't think they'd still have it. I hope have a fast recovery!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 22, 2008)

great haul! enjoy


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 22, 2008)

i can't think of a better way to recover than to wear MAC.


----------



## jennyfee (Oct 22, 2008)

love ur piggies!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_i can't think of a better way to recover than to wear MAC._

 





Amen, sister!


----------



## Glimmergem (Oct 27, 2008)

Love the buxoms! Their packaging is SO cute!


----------



## Cachica (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks guys!
I love the buxoms. I swear to god. I wear them all the time - while eating, sleeping, I was gonna say some more but I'm keeping my mouth closed here LOL

And yeah, I've really enjoyed this haul a lot!


----------

